# Smiths 'Made In England'



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

My growing collection of Smiths watches.

If you have purchased watches etc from me over the last 12 months then a big THANK YOU - for helping to finance this fad.



















The J W Benson Tropical has a Smiths 15 jewel movement,

Still need to fund a National 17 and an Everest.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A great collection Julian :thumbsup:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

A really nice selection you have there Julian, well done. :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Now we know who's been outbidding us all - - :lol:

Seriously though, a goodly selection and an excellent representation of the SMITHS ranges. :yes:

Those are all in good nick as well Julian, like the "Braille" one as well


----------



## rmcsilva (May 29, 2010)

Some really nice ones! Enjoy!

Rui


----------

